# love these handlebars



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've seen these posted before but, these handlebars are just cool.
The bike, not so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161049763821&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 21, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I've seen these posted before but, these handlebars are just cool.
> The bike, not so much




I totally agree - I only saw a pic of bars like that once before - they really are cool.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2013)

Are those original Huffman bars or repops???


----------



## BlueTarp (Jun 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Are those original Shelby bars or repops???




Original Murray-Ohio from the 1970's


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2013)

Yea, but weren't thos the same bar shape used in 37-8????


----------



## BlueTarp (Jun 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Yea, but weren't thos the same bar shape used in 37-8????




No, the Murray bars are flatter and more rectilinear.


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2013)

would look better on a boys bike I think.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 23, 2013)

The bike sold. The new owner only wanted the handlebars. He paid close to the asking price of  $350. I wanted them but not that badly.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> The bike sold. The new owner only wanted the handlebars. He paid close to the asking price of  $350. I wanted them but not that badly.




He lied - it was 275 actually. I've seen them once before in my entire life so they are worth that to me.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> The bike sold. The new owner only wanted the handlebars. He paid close to the asking price of  $350. I wanted them but not that badly.




My email notification quoted your comment as saying $300 but here on cabe it says "close to 350" but looks like you didn't edit it. Thats odd.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

*....etc*

The bike itself is worth 10 times nothing. So to buy the bike for the bars AND have it shipped (pick up only anyway I think) seemed like the wrong way to go.  Find me another set of the bars and then we can talk about how much they are worth.

I saw them once on a Speedline Airflow with a 'glass tank and funky parts on it. They looked pretty ok on it. They are bigger than the shelby ones. I guess I just wanted them because they seem kind of one off chance to me.


However if JD wants to buy them from me he can because he posted the thread and although he didn't mention wanting them he asked me in a PM if I would sell them. I wouldn't have gotten them if it wasn't for him so it's his choice if he wants them.


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 24, 2013)

*Nice, love to have em but*

Those things kinda look like a rams horn that never made it trough the process. Still in the highriser ballpark. Love to know the purpose of em, meaning was it for a certain model, store bought after market accessory, made by Wald? Sure are pricey. Dx


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

The one thing about Switzerland is the currency here has stayed strong through everything.. The minimum wage here gets you just over 20 francs an hour - that used to be about $15USD but now its about $25USD - so nothing I couldn't pay off with a days work - plus I'm not on minimum wage.

They have no official value - that's how unusual they are. I last saw them about 7 years ago and they sorta blew my mind.  I tried to go lower but the guy was only ok at 275. To be fair the rest of the bike was probably not even worth the remaining $75 it would take to buy everything. If you paid 350 for the bike you would also be paying in the region of 275 for the bars by process of value elimination. That is without shipping. 

In my defense - for putting down so much money on a set of bars - they are still cheaper than speedline bars or tiller bars - or in the same region. They are much rarer. So I don't see why they don't qualify as being up with the higher end of handlebar worths. The only thing these don't have which the other 'big' bars have is a known application or even a name of their own. But I don't need them to have a name. I can see alot of other people were mighty interested in them - not to buy - just interested - because, in short, they are interesting 

I hope that get's me off the hook.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2013)

*value is ....*

Marc, I appreciate the offer to buy them from you. And to be honest, I toiled with the idea for a short period but, they are just not in my budget....and probably would never be.
I have seen them once before on a ratrod bike I think. probably on the ratrod site. 
These are unique looking and hard to find I would guess.

But, my point here is.....The true fair value of an "I have to have" item is what you are willing to spend. 
Nice score Marc, regardless of the market value. 
I'll bet, turning a bike sharply would be cumbersome with these mammoth hbars.

Again, thanks for the offer and consideration....."hey, honey (the wife, not you Marc), have you checked our PowerBall lottery tickets today?  Did we win? 
"are you serious babe, of course not!! That figures".... Optimism is a great thing but, high expectations can take the wind out of your sails.

JD


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Marc, I appreciate the offer to buy them from you. And to be honest, I toiled with the idea for a short period but, they are just not in my budget....and probably would never be.
> I have seen them once before on a ratrod bike I think. probably on the ratrod site.
> These are unique looking and hard to find I would guess.
> 
> ...




lol - good point JD.  I might do better to stay away from sharp corners or I'll end up getting punched in the stomach.  

I paid high for them I agree - I am certainly not denying it - I tried lower but no luck.  Funny thing is I rarely pay serious money on something for which I don't have an application.  It's only when it's the last part to complete a project that I get sucked into paying alot. But these I fully admit to wanting just because they are awesomely huge. They make the bike they are on look top heavy. I don't have a clue what I will put them on yet.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 24, 2013)

Marc, great bars. I think they would look sweet on a fleetwood supreme.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 24, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Marc, great bars. I think they would look sweet on a fleetwood supreme.
> 
> View attachment 101815




Oh man - how much I'd love to have a Fleetwood supreme!  If I ever get one someday I'll send you a photo of it with those bars on it


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 25, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> The one thing about Switzerland is the currency here has stayed strong through everything.. The minimum wage here gets you just over 20 francs an hour - that used to be about $15USD but now its about $25USD - so nothing I couldn't pay off with a days work - plus I'm not on minimum wage.
> 
> They have no official value - that's how unusual they are. I last saw them about 7 years ago and they sorta blew my mind.  I tried to go lower but the guy was only ok at 275. To be fair the rest of the bike was probably not even worth the remaining $75 it would take to buy everything. If you paid 350 for the bike you would also be paying in the region of 275 for the bars by process of value elimination. That is without shipping.
> 
> ...




Dude, who cares how much you paid. You don't have to defend your decision.  WE all have done what you have done. As long as you get enjoyment out of it, is all that matters.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueTarp said:


> No, the Murray bars are flatter and more rectilinear.




Do you or does anyone have a pic of the '37-'38 bars being referenced?  I recently saw similar looking bars on a late 30's Shelby "peanut tank" bike.  Had never seen 'em before...

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29953-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!-(bike-photography)/page2

Post 12, second pic (bars).


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, so the normal/deluxe Airflo bars.  The ones I saw basically had a flat profile, the same shape as on the Murray, but flattened out more.  They were really odd.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 25, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Marc, great bars. I think they would look sweet on a fleetwood supreme.
> 
> View attachment 101815




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Chris


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 25, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Dude, who cares how much you paid. You don't have to defend your decision.  WE all have done what you have done. As long as you get enjoyment out of it, is all that matters.




You are right Spedman - and I think these bars are bigger than regular speedline airflow bars. They really make the bike look small or something. 

I will measure them for the record when they arrive.  They are certainly newer as can be determined by the more square angles on them. I did once see them on a long nose airflow but they looked wrong however they weren't so wrong and they were certainly bigger in all directions except height possibly. They have a flatter profile but they go further forward and then further back after that - than speedline airflow bars. They are more extreme. They are silly extreme. 

I think what supports the Fleetwood idea is the straight tail on the Fleetwood.  I'd just love to have a Fleetwood - then I could try RJWess' idea out for a laugh. 

The reason why I went for them is because they are the most extreme and huge bars I have ever seen in my life ever barring home made bars and probably even including them but I am not certain. 275 is darn steep for a set of bars but I paid 250 for my speedline airflow bars and they are repro so it's in the same ballpark. (Ok I know I have got to kick the kneejerk defensiveness)


----------

